# Gerbil Cage Requirements?



## Freddie1404 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting two gerbils, and I was told that I can't use a hamster cage as they don't allow burrowing. What is it that's required for burrowing apart from lots of thick bedding? As long as the bottom of the cage is solid such as this one :








Obviously it would be bigger but if the beddings thick enough isn't that fine?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

You'll need a gerbilarium, they look like this


----------



## Freddie1404 (Jan 28, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> You'll need a gerbilarium, they look like this
> 
> View attachment 298783


That's what they told me at the pet store, but I also found out fish tanks are fine too. But what makes it better than any old cage with lots of bedding for burrowing?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Freddie1404 said:


> That's what they told me at the pet store, but I also found out fish tanks are fine too. But what makes it better than any old cage with lots of bedding for burrowing?


just a fish tank does not allow for enough ventilation, thats why having the cage on the top is better. Its normally recoemended you have more than one. Normally a group of three is best encase one dies. One small fish tank is not enough space fr 2+ gerbils and the cage on top adds more room for them. Also it means you have somewhere to put a food bowl otherwise everything gets burried. Make sure not to buy anything plastic for them [even the water bottle] as they will destroy it.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Amelia66 said:


> just a fish tank does not allow for enough ventilation, thats why having the cage on the top is better. Its normally recoemended you have more than one. Normally a group of three is best encase one dies. One small fish tank is not enough space fr 2+ gerbils and the cage on top adds more room for them. Also it means you have somewhere to put a food bowl otherwise everything gets burried. Make sure not to buy anything plastic for them [even the water bottle] as they will destroy it.


I second that


----------



## Freddie1404 (Jan 28, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> I second that


Thanks everyone, stopped me from making a big mistake!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You do need to get a gerbilarium, but please don't get one with shelves like the one shown, walking on bars is not good as (a) the gerbils could get something called bumblefoot which is when the gerbil gets painful sores on their paws and (b) it's too easy for them to get a limb trapped and that could equal broken limb. 
If you can only buy a gerbilarium with the wire platforms please cover those platforms with cardboard or something so they have a solid surface to walk on.
Same with the wheel, make sure it is a solid surface.

As for the number of gerbils, do not get an odd number, get either 2 or 4, however if this is your first time I would suggest 2.


----------



## Freddie1404 (Jan 28, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> You do need to get a gerbilarium, but please don't get one with shelves like the one shown, walking on bars is not good as (a) the gerbils could get something called bumblefoot which is when the gerbil gets painful sores on their paws and (b) it's too easy for them to get a limb trapped and that could equal broken limb.
> If you can only buy a gerbilarium with the wire platforms please cover those platforms with cardboard or something so they have a solid surface to walk on.
> Same with the wheel, make sure it is a solid surface.
> 
> As for the number of gerbils, do not get an odd number, get either 2 or 4, however if this is your first time I would suggest 2.


Ok thanks, I'll definitely read up on things before I get a gerbil. Any places you'd recommend? Or is it just best to look at sites like Amazon Petsathome etc...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Freddie1404 said:


> Ok thanks, I'll definitely read up on things before I get a gerbil. Any places you'd recommend? Or is it just best to look at sites like Amazon Petsathome etc...


For the cage I would recommend zooplus.co.uk and you can also look at amazon.


----------

